
Norway turns criminals into good neighbours - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-48885846
======
tomohawk
There's plenty that should be done to help rehabilitate prisoners. Maybe
there's some things we can learn from Norway, but they don't have to contend
with the likes of MS13.

We also have a lot of politics that keep things from changing. For example, we
have one of the few systems that prohibits working, because unions don't like
the competition. Learning a skilled trade or just the skills required to hold
a job could be life changing.

------
lostmymind66
Norway is surrounded by countries that share many of the same beliefs and
culture and itself is mostly a mono culture. This will not work in countries
like the US or the UK.

